# filter not working... help!



## feilocity (May 24, 2010)

What could have happened to my filter. it just stop working... does it mean the impeller has worn out? i had it cleaned.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

It might help if you provide more information... starting with what kind of filter it is and how you cleaned it.


----------



## feilocity (May 24, 2010)

it's fluval U2. i was just cleaning it like normal. basically doing what the instructions book said.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Have you taken a look at the impeller? Is there any algae, plants, or crap on it? It could be that the impeller is clogged and can't get enough momentum to start the impeller spinning.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Try removing the impeller and then reinserting it. Then spin it with your hands a few times in both directions. Not sure why, but when my power head stopped working, I did that and it started up again just fine.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Does your Fluval have an internal clogging indicator? I used to have one (an older model) and it did - a yellow one. It must be cleaned when it indicates clogging, or it stops working. (I always thought that the motor would burn out, but I'm not sure)

I agree with ngo911. Try adjusting the impeller. Maybe you've reseated it incorrectly. The impeller has to be able to move freely. 

Then, plug it in again and feel for water flow with your fingers. (If it's very quiet and if you've switched the flow to low, you might not notice that it's on by looking at it)

Another idea -- maybe a little water got into a part of the filter where it's not supposed to. One of my Eclipse filters stops working for awhile if I get water into it during a water change. A few hours later, it starts up and runs again. As the Fluval is supposed to be submerged, it's not likely that it's susceptible to water -- but you never know until you try drying it out.

Finally, did you check that the outlet you've plugged it into is working? 

The impeller is the most likely culprit, though. Might help to reseat it. 

Good luck!


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

90% the impeller or the outlet is dead.
try to plug it into another outlet see if it runs.


----------



## feilocity (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!!! Kitsune had the game winner!
and it sucks not having a clogging indicator.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

feilocity said:


> Thanks guys!!! Kitsune had the game winner!
> and it sucks not having a clogging indicator.


Yay! What do I win?


----------



## feilocity (May 24, 2010)

haha i don't know.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> Yay! What do I win?


the nice feeling of knowing you helped someone in need....


----------

